# What is this???



## Shady (Oct 5, 2016)

http://edu.apnafort.com/2016/11/uhs...mbbs-private-medical-college-admissions-2016/


I saw this advertisement today....
Is it true? If so then it means UHS is undertaking the admission process of these private colleges?? Anyone.. guide me plz... im soo confused


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

Do what I'm doin', go with the flow. 
Apply via UHS and apply to private medical college when the last date approaches!


----------



## Shady (Oct 5, 2016)

This is a sudden big news. Im happy and confused as well. So UHS will decide the merit for these private colleges right??
what about the application forms i have submitted seperately to these colleges?


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

I have the exact same questions.
Let's just hope all private medical schools comply with the new system and stop their own admissions process soon.


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

I didn't apply at UHS. I only applied at Shalamar Medical College. So my application will not be accepted?


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

Go ahead and apply in UHS. Better to be safe than to be sorry!
Last date is 14 Nov.


----------



## Medical aspired (Nov 5, 2016)

We should protest against them and should not buy any prospectus.
What about those '5000' Rs prospectuses we bought. Applied. And were happy that we've secured a seat.
There should be an answer to it.


----------



## Shady (Oct 5, 2016)

Agreed ^^^


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

Well in shalamar i had to pay 15000. Now i have to pay 18000. My dad can't afford that. Wtf. Ruined my ****ing life


----------



## VelaneDeBeaute (Sep 4, 2012)

I am on your side about the futility of this but they do say that this 'application fee' is non-refundable. :/


Medical aspired said:


> We should protest against them and should not buy any prospectus.
> What about those '5000' Rs prospectuses we bought. Applied. And were happy that we've secured a seat.
> There should be an answer to it.


----------



## Medical aspired (Nov 5, 2016)

VelaneDeBeaute said:


> I am on your side about the futility of this but they do say that this 'application fee' is non-refundable. :/


Then I think the eligibility criteria on the prospectuses should also be non reversible 
please people fight for yourselves


----------



## bluesky (Sep 27, 2016)

Weed said:


> Well in shalamar i had to pay 15000. Now i have to pay 18000. My dad can't afford that. Wtf. Ruined my ****ing life


This is directly from the PMDC website: 
"Annual tuition fee per student *all inclusive*, university examination fee, taxes, hotel fee and transport fee etc. Not exceeding eighteen thousand US dollars"

So, isn't this a good thing?


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

No because i had to pay 15000$ yearly. And 1.5 lac rs more for hostel yearly. So it makes upto 16500$ yearly. Now i have to pay 18lac ruppees per year.


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

bluesky said:


> Weed said:
> 
> 
> > Well in shalamar i had to pay 15000. Now i have to pay 18000. My dad can't afford that. Wtf. Ruined my ****ing life
> ...


And it doesn't say including all the extra fee. Its excluding all those.


----------



## Shady (Oct 5, 2016)

This is **** man. I've already spent 25k on just buying prospectuses and then this happens! Sigh.


----------



## bluesky (Sep 27, 2016)

Weed said:


> And it doesn't say including all the extra fee. Its excluding all those.


It DOES say that, the $18,000 includes university examination fee,hotel and transportation fees as well as the taxes. 

You can check yourself. Its on page 12 (the second table) of the pdf document. 
http://www.pmdc.org.pk/Portals/0/admission%20housejob%20regulations.pdf

EDIT: oh and the One-time admission fee of Rs 50,000 is extra to the annual tuition fee.


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

bluesky said:


> Weed said:
> 
> 
> > And it doesn't say including all the extra fee. Its excluding all those.
> ...


the pmdc rule book says 18000 all inclusive and the UHS form says 18000 excluding hostel fee/transport etc.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Private colleges are in the middle of meetings with PM&DC. This is just a ruse to get money out of colleges. In 2014, they tried levying 5 lakh fixed tuition fee. That didn't happen did it? 
Applying only through UHS is actually very wrong. If a private medical college does not find their test up to the standard, which it is not, they have the right to take their own tests. What if someone didn't appear for UHS? I didn't. 
Only the foreign seat policy is the positive point. The rest are just going to promote even more bribery and embezzlement, considering the minimizing of filters. One system that controls all, that sounds like a recipe for corruption and disaster.


----------



## ahkman (Nov 8, 2016)

Weed said:


> No because i had to pay 15000$ yearly. And 1.5 lac rs more for hostel yearly. So it makes upto 16500$ yearly. Now i have to pay 18lac ruppees per year.


yeah but ... dude, look: when they said $15,000 did that include the 5.5% UHS dues? the 5% tax? the $$ for transport? the testing fees? the registration/enrollment/document verification/IT/student magazine fee? the "whatever the hell else these people charge to add 1 lac to your fee" fee?


----------



## bluesky (Sep 27, 2016)

Mij97 said:


> the pmdc rule book says 18000 all inclusive and the UHS form says 18000 excluding hostel fee/transport etc.


well then its simple, UHS probably made a mistake


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

bluesky said:


> Mij97 said:
> 
> 
> > the pmdc rule book says 18000 all inclusive and the UHS form says 18000 excluding hostel fee/transport etc.
> ...


Yes it was, they've updated it now. It says all inclusive on the UHS form aswell.


----------



## ahkman (Nov 8, 2016)

Lol the people at UHS were pretty surprised to hear when I told them that the fee was all inclusive minus food. And when I asked them about what would happen at a college where they don't have boys hostels, they just brushed it under the rug. They said that's between me and the college. Like I'm over here paying $3k extra every year for services they don't even have? Come on!


----------

